
The Anatomical Venus: Wax models used for dissection in the 18th century (2016) - Phithagoras
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/sacred-anatomy/
======
pmoriarty
_" This Anatomical Venus at the Josephinum in Vienna is fixed with an
expression of trance-like ecstasy"_

Could you imagine if all the models in these exhibits wore expressions of
horror and agony?

They'd provide virtually the same educational value, but people's reactions to
them would probably be radically different.

------
leonvonblut
We have a lot of that here in Italy:
[http://pacs.unica.it/cere/?page_id=162](http://pacs.unica.it/cere/?page_id=162)

------
booleandilemma
Looking at these models out of context would be very confusing indeed.

